# HHA Sports NEW Lite King Pin Bow sight



## bassfishga (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone else looking forward to seeing the new sight? Anyone have any idea what it will be like or leaked photo? The website says release date is October 31, 2014.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 22, 2014)

Always like new gadgets


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 31, 2014)

It's here!
http://www.hhasports.com/catalog/18/optimizer-lite-king-pin/


----------



## The Fever (Oct 31, 2014)

Price? Do I even want to know?


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 31, 2014)

The Optimizer Lite King Pin ranges from $349.99 MSRP to $429.99 MSRP depending on the options you choose.
Of course they will still carry the Optimizer Lite $104.99-$209.99 and the Optimizer Lite Ultra $229.99-$299.99


----------



## South Man (Oct 31, 2014)

bassfishga said:


> The Optimizer Lite King Pin ranges from $349.99 MSRP to $429.99 MSRP depending on the options you choose.
> Of course they will still carry the Optimizer Lite $104.99-$209.99 and the Optimizer Lite Ultra $229.99-$299.99



Good products but wow!


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 31, 2014)

wow indeed but they are good sites


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 31, 2014)

bassfishga said:


> The Optimizer Lite King Pin ranges from $349.99 MSRP to $429.99 MSRP depending on the options you choose.
> Of course they will still carry the Optimizer Lite $104.99-$209.99 and the Optimizer Lite Ultra $229.99-$299.99



I shoot an Optimizer and love it. But, nobody makes a $430 sight. Nobody...


----------



## gcs (Nov 1, 2014)

I like it but the price seem a little high. I guess it's a lot like optics, the high quality stuff doesn't come cheap.


----------



## kiltman (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't see them selling a ton of these.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 2, 2014)

For that price I sure hope these sights have a movable pointer and larger level. Thats the two main things I didn't like about my 3 pin slider sight.
From the pics their providing, I think the only vertical adjustment is in the dial or moving the head to a different mounting hole.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy cow ! They can keep that darn thing.


----------



## tcarter86 (Nov 2, 2014)

Luv hha sights but I'm not going to not pay my car note, light bill ,water bill just to buy a sight lol


----------



## deadbox (Nov 3, 2014)

I will find it hard to justify spending that to replace the hha I have now. Especially when it works.


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 6, 2014)

There are many vertical adjustments you can add to your sight.
King Pin does have the 2nd and 3rd axis built in. You can also add the 2nd and 3rd Axis Adjuster to any HHA sight. 
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com...-wextension-bracket-right-hand-p-1874284.html
With the King Pin you can set up multiple yardage wheels if you swap what bows it is on or arrow weights. 
You can also use a HHA Sight Shim 1/4" machined aluminum shim mounts sight 3/8" higher or lower from standard mounting holes to allow for various anchor points. Model SM-2 $11.99 MSRP
You can also use a HHA Slotted Extension Bracket to any HHA. The extension bracket allows for infinite aperature adjustments. Fits all HHA sights Model SP-50 $11.99 MSRP
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/slotted-bracket-p-8145.html
The prices are up there on the King Pin but also in line with a top end Spot Hogg sight or other brands.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 6, 2014)

I just don't see the need for all that for hunting. Maybe tournament shooting or something. Seems like a lot if unnesscsry stuff. I'm sure there are folks that just gotta have it


----------

